# Anyone tried zyrtec or allergy meds for anxiety?



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

I have seasonal rhinitis and runny nose. Recently I started to use a box of kleenex a day.

I don't like zyrtec because it makes me sooooooooooooooooo drowsy, I don't take cold meds often either until I really feel sick from cold.

Anyway, once I take allergy meds, I feel drowsy, and many of my anxiety symptoms go away, not completely, just only half.

My anxiety is not shy kind, or self-esteem problem, I don't care much about my appearance or people's reaction. My anxiety is adrenaline rush type. Whenever I meet new people, or when I try to socialize, even through internet, my body acts like I've just met enemies. My body thinks everything is threat including people.

Allergy meds helps me to block(?) my adrenaline reaction. Or just makes me drowsy enough not to think about people much.

But they are only for short term use(as far as I know), and it makes me really cranky. You can find out 'zyrtec-makes me monster' kind of articles through internet. I experience that too.

Anyway,

anyone feels same while using allergy meds?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

For me allergy pills only cure allergies.

I rarely need them though, so long as I stay away from cats and don't stir up a bunch of dust.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

My psychiatrist first prescribed Atarax my for anxiety which is an allergy med. That *******.


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

"....

Allergy meds helps me to block(?) my adrenaline reaction....."


Based on what you have said, I wonder if you have ever tried a beta blocker (Inderal) for your SA since the adrenaline rush seems to be your biggest problem. It has helped me with public speaking and other very stressful situations. 

I am curious so please post a response


----------



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

icedCoffee said:


> "....
> 
> Allergy meds helps me to block(?) my adrenaline reaction....."
> 
> ...


No, inderal didn't work at all. I don't know why. i guess Inderal slows down heart beat rate, not adrenaline itself.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

maxpain said:


> Whenever I meet new people, or when I try to socialize, even through internet, my body acts like I've just met enemies. My body thinks everything is threat including people.


I have thought about this a lot...and wondered if my social anxiety is some sort of autoimmune problem...treating everyone as a threat. I had a dream once where a voice told me I was a dragon because I attack both enemies and friends. That also made me think of autoimmunity. Honestly, what I think contributed to my social anxiety, besides genetics and stress is immune system damage from vaccinations.


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

Interesting to see this topic brought up. I think Zyrtec Cetirizine has helped my anxiety to some extent.. A bit more drowsy than the others but is more effective at relieving allergies and seems to have a partial anti-anxiety effect. 

It's nothing like Benadryl so you can take it during the day..


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

makes me irritated and sleepy.


----------

